# Owners manual



## akhunter62 (Mar 6, 2014)

I dont know if my first post went through so here is another request. I own a 2000 King of the Road Royalite and I am looking for something that will show me instructions for the water valves. They are in a compartment outside the camper  and the instructions on the panel are difficult to read since they are worn.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------

